# -30 out and i'm going!



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well guys, I can't contain myself, it's supposed to be a -30 windchill tonight with actual temps of around -15 and I'm heading out. I have been sicker than a dog, so I couldn't go last night for the full moon, but tonight is clear so I'm going to give it a whirl I think. There is about a 10% chance I'll still wimp out, but I'm pretty sure I'm going. Wish me luck fellas, I'll post a pic tomorrow of the 12 dogs I'm going to shoot tonight, I'll be taking volunteers to skin in shifts


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Put it on em Jon......


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep the truck running while your out....take your coffee !!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey sorry to disappoint but I wimped out tonight. All I needed was one little excuse and I got it. I wasn't able to get a hold of one of the farmers where I hunt, and it is my best spot I have been saving all year so I decided I would wait until Fri or Sat if it's still bright enough.


----------



## Black_Wolf (Jun 27, 2010)

Tonights the last full moon here. Tomorrow thru the 24th will be the waning gibbous moon.

It should be plenty bright out for you till probably sunday as long as it is clear out.

Good luck when you get out there.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...and stay warm....-30, that is cold !!!!!

Man that is cold....that alone would be reason for me to stay home...or...maybe not ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear you stayed home. I don't think I've ever been in temps like that, even when I lived in the midwest. I don't blame you one bit, as the coyotes will still be there.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I am thinking I would have Wimped out too! better to take another day to recooperate than to go out and make yourself Sicker than you already are! These ol Bones just aint what they used to be!


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya I kinda figured it would be better to stay home and get better and it paid off. I feel 10 times better today. Actual temp when I woke up this morning was -21 so I think even if I would have gone out I would have been coughing and ruined everything anyways. Going to the Rascal Flatts show tonight against my will, but if I get done in time I am going out, out alllll night. I want to hit evey spot I have tonight, lot of driving but it could pay off.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ok...report in when you return


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Well I went out last night under the moon for a couple of hours and ended up doing 4 sets. It was -8 and clear and I thought for sure I would get some action but didn't see of hear anything. First set was essentailly wrecked by the land owners dogs chasing me halfway out to my stand barking their annoying little ***** off at me. Next few sets seemed promising but didn't have any luck, I ended up driving around at the end of the night and shutting my car off and howling just to get a response, but didn't hear a dang thing. To be perfectly honest I am a little disheartened because 2 of the spots haven't been called all year.......virgin ground and I still couldn't even get one howl out of them. Tracks all over of course, guess maybe it was just that nobody was home, who knows I guess. Think I am heading up to ND in a couple weeks though to do some daytime calling for basically the first time. It's going to be nice to be able to see more than 200 yards up there.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sound like fun, cold but fun.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Wish I had some open ground too!! Good Luck!


----------

